# Nervous...Here are few tips to DSA pass Driving Theory Test



## johngraham (May 3, 2010)

Passing your *theory test* in the first attempt!! Sounds too good to be true, isn't it? It is very easy to score 50/50 in this section, if you know exactly what to expect on the exam day. And it's not about how much you study but how well you study. Follow my tested study pattern and score 50/50! You just can't fail with it.

*DSA Driving Theory Test* contains two elements
1. Multiple choice questions: Passing marks-43 out of 50
2. Hazard perception test: Passing marks-44 out of 75
Here are few tips to prepare for your 1st part of the test
DSA official theory test question bank 2008/09 contains following questions-
Total questions : 1265
Generic questions : 523
Car specific questions : 432
Motorcycle specific questions : 302
Car specific and Generic questions : 963
Motorcycle specific and Generic questions : 833

And you know exactly what to expect on the exam day because these questions are available on different websites, software's etc. To prepare for these over 1200 questions, become bit difficult when you don't know how to study those. Below are few steps which will boost your confidence of passing at first attempt only.

*Step 1 : Basic preparation*

* Read questions
* Give answers
* Save for review
* Mark difficulty level Time required
* Time required -Approx. 6 hours

*
Step 2 : Advance preparation*

* Use filtering criteria- filter out difficult, incorrectly attempted questions
* Revise questions answered incorrectly
* Revise questions marked for review Time required
* Time required -Approx. 2 hours

*
Step 3 : Exam preparation*

* Solve at least 10 random tests. Of course more the better.
* Time required - Approx. 4 hours

SO best of luck for the exam


----------

